# best food for my dog



## caneopoly1227 (May 26, 2010)

i have a three y/o min pin thats about 3-5lbs overweight.what is the best food to help him loose weight but still keep his muscle size.and about how much should i feed him?


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I've had good results with Wellness Core reduced fat, I dont know how much your dog weighs, but you can go by the bag (or probably less) and then adjust from there.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

caneopoly1227 said:


> i have a three y/o min pin thats about 3-5lbs overweight.what is the best food to help him loose weight but still keep his muscle size.and about how much should i feed him?


5 pounds is a lot of weight for a small dog. id say you prob would feed a dog that small a cup a day,so id say see how half a cup a day works out?

wellness core ocean seems good!(reduced fats)


----------



## caneopoly1227 (May 26, 2010)

we just got him and he weighs 22lbs


----------



## PUNKem733 (Jun 12, 2009)

I say feeed him less than a cup a day. I have a 19 pound terrier mix, and he gets 2 meals, each one is slightly less than half a cup.


----------



## caneopoly1227 (May 26, 2010)

that doesnt seem like very much, but i do want him to be healthy not overweight


----------



## bdb5853 (May 21, 2010)

Do you want to feed kibble? There are other options, mainly home cooked and raw. Kibble isn't your only option and many people feel that there are healthier choices. :wink:


----------



## caneopoly1227 (May 26, 2010)

yes i would prefer kibble.is there a place online that you get yours from thats inexpensive and reliable?


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Yes, there are a few places on line to buy kibble. Members have used the following (plus some others I can't remember):

petfooddirect.com
heartypet.com
k9cuisine.com

I agree with the others. Try feeding him less and then re-weigh in a couple weeks. What are you feeding him now?


----------



## caneopoly1227 (May 26, 2010)

i bought beneful healthy weight but after doing a lil research that was a waste of money.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Well, give yourself points for at least doing some research on dog food, some dogs get fed crap their whole lives and their owners don't know any better because of the way big dog food co. advertise. So, good for you!


----------



## caneopoly1227 (May 26, 2010)

they had me fooled, between the bag itself with pics of vegetables and the commercials it sounds like the best for your dog.that is untill i found this site.ive never even heard of those other dog foods,im just glad there are people out there that will go the xtra step to help those of us that are ignorant about dog food.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

caneopoly1227 said:


> i have a three y/o min pin thats about 3-5lbs overweight.what is the best food to help him loose weight but still keep his muscle size.and about how much should i feed him?


What food are you feeding him and how much?


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

caneopoly1227 said:


> they had me fooled, between the bag itself with pics of vegetables and the commercials it sounds like the best for your dog.that is untill i found this site.ive never even heard of those other dog foods,im just glad there are people out there that will go the xtra step to help those of us that are ignorant about dog food.


Don't be too hard on yourself. :smile: We all have to start somewhere, and now you know better!

One thing that's nice about feeding a better quality food is that usually you will feed less than what you are now.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

caneopoly1227 said:


> i bought beneful healthy weight but after doing a lil research that was a waste of money.


yous rue hes overweight? he looks perfect.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> yous rue hes overweight? he looks perfect.



???????? 
I think you need to start re-reading your posts! :biggrin:


----------



## PUNKem733 (Jun 12, 2009)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> yous rue hes overweight? he looks perfect.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Here are my lists......

The A list
1. Orijen, Grain free. 
2. Evo, Grain free. 
3. Horizon Legacy, Grain free. 
4. Acana, some grain free. 
5. Innova
6. Wellness Core, Grain free. 
7. Blue Wilderness, Grain free. 
8. Taste of the Wild, wetlands & prairie only, Grain free. 
9. Fromm, surf & turf is grain free
10. Merrick, Some grain free. 

Good quality *for a low price*
1. TOTW
2. California Natural
3. Health Wise
4. Kirkland, Costco

The B list

1. California Natural
2. Instinct, Grain free. 
3. Now, Grain free. 
4. GO, free indurance,chicken,salmon only
5. Artemis
6. Evangers
7. Timberwolf
8. Wellness
9. Solid Gold
10. Canidae
11. Health Wise
12. Karma

And I would feed any of these except Canidae and I only have it listed because they do make one decent dog food...


----------



## caneopoly1227 (May 26, 2010)

where is the best place to by these dog foods from?i believe i am going to try the wellness core reduced fat.


----------



## caneopoly1227 (May 26, 2010)

the picture is very decieving,hes 17in and weighs about 23lbs


----------



## Aready (May 8, 2010)

Most of these foods you will have to buy at the smaller pet stores or online except for a couple of them. Blue Wilderness they sell at Petsmart and they carry Wellness at Petco.


----------

